

With More Than Enough Apps, Apple Pushes for Quality - credo
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/app-store-quality/

======
tel
I suppose I'm a minority opinion, especially with the high YC concentration of
developers, but I feel pretty personally gratified by Apple's policies. I
don't own an iPhone, but I'm more interested in purchasing one who's App Store
is full of quality, innovative applications.

You can call it stifling free speech or alienating developers, but I feel like
there's at least an attempt internally at Apple to follow the rules they set
plus the one, unwritten one of "improve our brand, we worked really hard to
make it the way it is". I'm not going to agree with every ridiculous decision
that's happened so far, but I will say that the removal of crude sexy apps and
cookie cutter RSS feeds makes me more interested in poring through the App
Store someday.

It's, to me, equivalent to pruning out spammy advertisements. I never mind
paying, in attention or money, for craft.

~~~
credo
I'm a developer, but I also agree that it makes sense for Apple to ban spam
and to ban what they describe as "degarding and objectionable" content. So I
agree with your sentiments.

imo, the one thing Apple should do is provide more clarity and transparency
about the rules for the app store - i.e. what is allowed, what is not allowed,
why an app was rejected etc. That will help developers decide whether or not
to build any specific app for the app store.

------
CoryMathews
As a developer I don't develop for the iPhone because I am unsure if it will
a) be approved b) be rejected for some bs or c) be approved and sell

Now with apple being even more of a dictator about which apps are available I
would expect more developers to stop developing for it.

While I agree there are some really crappy ones out there Simply removing them
is not the right choice.

What apple needs to do is have apple approved apps. Allow all app to be sold
in the app store but have a specific section that is only for these approved
ones. Keep these "quality" apps here and everyone sift through the rest in the
other sections if they so choose to.

~~~
derefr
The whole App Store is "Apple-approved apps," whether you like it or not,
because that's how their agreement with the phone companies requires them to
treat it, and that's how the most casual segment of users will think of it
(i.e. "my phone [running X 3rd-party app] is broken! [because that 3rd-party
app is crap.] Why did Apple screw me over like this?")

